# Raising Elk Population Objectives



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What do you think the chances are of raising elk objectives on many units in the state by small margins? Do you think when the elk plan is up in 2015 changes will be made on objectives? Personally I would like to see the statewide objective reach 80,000 by raising most units by a little in order to create a larger statewide objective. Do you think there is a chance of this or it will remain pretty much the same?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

There are no issue with elk populations in this state, why do you think they gave out so many cow tags the last two years? I personally worry about the elk numbers getting too high and affecting the deer.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Your only issue will be with the mule deer plan/objectives and the cattleman/ranchers. I would favor an increase on all units so they can cut cow tags.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> There are no issue with elk populations in this state, why do you think they gave out so many cow tags the last two years? I personally worry about the elk numbers getting too high and affecting the deer.


The reason for cow tags is because by law the DWR has to manage within the current objectives. If slightly raised they wouldn't HAVE to issue all them.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

silentstalker said:


> Your only issue will be with the mule deer plan/objectives and the cattleman/ranchers. I would favor an increase on all units so they can cut cow tags.


+1.5


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I got a bet with another forum member #1-DEER about whether you are capable of arguing an opposing point of view like they routinely do in debate class. How about it #1-DEER, can you present a argument considering all the ramifications on why raising the management objectives on elk would be a bad deal?? Come on man, you gotta come through for me, I have money riding on this!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The reason for cow tags is because by law the DWR has to manage within the current objectives. If slightly raised they wouldn't HAVE to issue all them.


1-eye
Each unit has an objective so I don't know how you can come up with "they wouldn't have to issue all of them" until next year when the units are back up to the new objectives. Then here it comes 1-eye more cow tags!

1-eye there isn't anything wrong with utahs elk herds except I can't get a tag to shoot a big bull!

Friggen elk everywhere in this state!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesn't the legislature set elk population objectives? If this is the case they will not be raised and I don't think they need to be raised.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought 1 eye deer was banned till November. :shock:


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I think there are concerns about raising the elk objectives, that are legit. There are a lot of mouths in the forest already and there is pretty good evidence that in some areas elk are damaging the aspen forests upon which they live. If elk damage their habitat, then the carrying capacity of that habitat would decrease and the elk population would decline. Then we would all be lamenting the elk decline. 

Second, elk often do a lot of damage to low land farmer's fields, especially in winter. The state already pays a bunch of money and issues a ton of tags to land owners to control or compensate for the damage. The more elk there are the more damage they do, and that is one reason the state issues the cow tags that they do, where they do, to slow the damage.

Third reason, I believe they do compete with deer to a large extent, both in competition for forage but also in displacing deer from their preferred fawning habitat (especially in the aspens). I think the competition is especially acute during the winter. It is my opinion that the larger elk populations are at least partially to blame for the decline of the deer herds. I prefer to hunt elk over deer but I do think we need to manage them well. I think it is important to understand that the elk population is at a historic high and that prior to pioneer settlement the elk population was likely not ever this high.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Doesn't the legislature set elk population objectives? If this is the case they will not be raised and I don't think they need to be raised.


 I believe so, in the current statewide plan, the objective was/is hoped to be raised to 80,000 as a state objective for elk. That is what the plan hopes for, there are many habitat projects completed and ongoing that are helping work toward this goal. It just seems there is so much unused winter and summer range that is completely suitable for elk that doesn't hold elk. Now by raising objective obviously that doesn't mean elk will go where we hope. If you could get elk in new areas, that are underutilized rather than creating bigger populations on areas that are already utilized, then I think that 80,000 would be beneficial and reachable.



> I think there are concerns about raising the elk objectives, that are legit. There are a lot of mouths in the forest already and there is pretty good evidence that in some areas elk are damaging the aspen forests upon which they live. If elk damage their habitat, then the carrying capacity of that habitat would decrease and the elk population would decline. Then we would all be lamenting the elk decline.
> 
> Second, elk often do a lot of damage to low land farmer's fields, especially in winter. The state already pays a bunch of money and issues a ton of tags to land owners to control or compensate for the damage. The more elk there are the more damage they do, and that is one reason the state issues the cow tags that they do, where they do, to slow the damage.
> 
> Third reason, I believe they do compete with deer to a large extent, both in competition for forage but also in displacing deer from their preferred fawning habitat (especially in the aspens). I think the competition is especially acute during the winter. It is my opinion that the larger elk populations are at least partially to blame for the decline of the deer herds. I prefer to hunt elk over deer but I do think we need to manage them well. I think it is important to understand that the elk population is at a historic high and that prior to pioneer settlement the elk population was likely not ever this high.


I'll agree with you their are legitimit concerns, aspen forests being degraded I don't see though. I can look at burns from one side of the road to another, and where they put up there 15 foot high fence, looks no better than where the elk were allowed in. Also cattle do more damage then elk IMO to young aspen groves. They eat their leaves and tromp them into the ground, yet cattle are never the enemy, only elk.

Your second thing on farmers and ranchers. Here's my take on Utah farm and ranchers. They're a bunch of cry baby, whine-asses, who couldn't stop bitching if they made a million dollars more than expected. The public, the elk, the deer, and every other form of wildlife have to deal with cattle during the summer on their turf, farmers and bitchy ranchers can deal with the elk on there ground for the winter, when nothing is growing, and they aren't harming anything. Growing season for alfalfa doesn't even get going until May, by that time most elk have began their journey elsewhere. I get so tired of farmers and ranchers whining over elk, and yet they think overrunning the elk's habitat is just fine. I raise cattle as well, I've never seen detremental effects of elk or deer. The compensation some get and the amount of Dep. tags is a joke in many cases, and is not warented. If an elk is on their property they have the right to have it killed, does the same go for me on mountain property I own and the cattle are eating the grasses on it, does that give me the right to warn them, and if nothing is done drop them dead. No, we all live on this planet together, and farmers need to learn to live with deer and elk, just as much as deer and elk have learned to live with their cattle.

As for deer, there's not much to prove elk displace deer, some will obeserve that elk don't have any effect on deer, some will say they do. Personally I believe during the elk rut, deer can be displaced from elk. As a whole though, I don't think that elk one of the main reasons the deer herd has been in decline for almost 3 decades, and I don't think that by killing elk there will be a signifigant fix on mule deer populations.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

some suckers can never turn down the stench of stink bait.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> some suckers can never turn down the stench of stink bait.


What's your favorite smell, lol you took a bite


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> What's your favorite smell, lol you took a bite


just watching the predator fish


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> just watching the predator fish


Lol there are some post you just can't stay away from. 1-eyes post are like watching him get drunk and enter his personal stock grocery getter in a mudd bogg at the fair. Then watching him blow his motor as soon as he drops his rear wheels in the mudd. You think your going to die laughing, your begging for air then his his wife come out of the stand and puts a beat down on him so bad you wish jerry springer would step in and save him. Lol


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey one eye, you should join thegutpile.net. At least we would hear you out. Wow people the mans got an opinion no need for the personal attacks.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its not an attack just joking arround


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> Its not an attack just joking arround


That's not tolerated here.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

pheaz said:


> I thought 1 eye deer was banned till November. :shock:


Who did you service to get back on so soon?


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Badger said:


> Who did you service to get back on so soon?


That's inappropriate here.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

IBSquatchin said:


> That's inappropriate here.


Just an honest question. 1-eye ran his mouth and got banned. It was peaceful without him and his insane dumb a$$ comments. All of a sudden he is back. Why did he get special treatment? Did you get in on the reach around?


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't like those kind of jokes.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Badger said:


> Just an honest question. 1-eye ran his mouth and got banned. It was peaceful without him and his insane dumb a$$ comments. All of a sudden he is back. Why did he get special treatment? Did you get in on the reach around?


I was not banned forever, it was a temporary ban. there are specific reasons as to why which are none of your concern because it had and has nothing to do with you, so your comments are not needed. It isn't peaceful to have me because I tell you what I think, too bad if you don't like it. I bring up a topic and members such as yourself can't keep their attention to what the topic is about. Quite being obsessed with the member I am and post some information, not insane dumb ass comments like the ones above, and don't poke your nose in business that isn't yours.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Quite being obsessed with the member I am .


You prove this point over and over my friend.------SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> You prove this point over and over my friend.------SS


And all of you prove that all you can obsess about is me. Also most everyone on here seems to have the attitude of no change and contentness, where nothing can be improved. You shouldn't be content with anything when it could be better. But the lazy approach where you do nothing, say nothing, and leave flaws untouched or avoid them is the path of most on this forum.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You shouldn't be content with anything when it could be better.


Like this forum was a few days ago while you were in time out?-----SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Like this forum was a few days ago while you were in time out?-----SS


SS this isn't what the threads about I'm done with this conversation .


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Okay, let's give you a shot on the elk population. Since you know so much and are in the field everyday and know more than the DWR and their biologist. What will be the ramifications of your plan? How would you implement the plan? How many tags do you plan to cut per area? How will the DWR function with the loss of revenue from tags? So the ranchers pay to use federal land then are paid for the loss of feed on their winter property, how do you think you can change it and make it better? What is your target bull to cow ratio? How do you increase mature animals with more animals competing for the same feed? How do you manage the areas with high private property? Before you answer the questions think of the pros and cons. As one other member mention, try to take the other side of your disagreements and actually think it through before you start spouting off half thought out answers.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I personally am opposed to increasing the elk population any further. There are plenty of elk in just about every unit. Why should we allocate more resources there when our deer herd is suffering, and our moose are in even worse circumstances? Why not gear these efforts to increase the diversity of game in Utah? I have some 4 points for a doe pronghorn and still can't draw a tag in my home state!!! Surely we have the range/capacity for them! What about more goats, sheep, moose, bison? I would be willing to wager that a significant portion of hunters in UT would be willing to maintain the draw times for elk in order to have more chances at getting an OIAL tag, and heck, maybe being able to draw more than 1-2 in their lifetimes! I know I certainly would!


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I was not banned forever, it was a temporary ban. there are specific reasons....


Specific reasons, such as... Please tell, inquiring minds want to know how you managed to be a rule breaker and receive a ban but have it cut short.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Just say no to more elk. There are plenty in my opinion. Some complain about quality, some complain about opportunity. Both of these issues can be managed and tweaked without adding more headcount. Lets add some more Moose to their historic range and some more deer in a few areas would be nice. I can't think of an area where I have wished for more elk......unless you want to work on the Bonneville salt flats herd. The habitat out there could really use some help. Maybe you could organize a project 1 eye?-------SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Badger said:


> Okay, let's give you a shot on the elk population. Since you know so much and are in the field everyday and know more than the DWR and their biologist. What will be the ramifications of your plan? How would you implement the plan? How many tags do you plan to cut per area? How will the DWR function with the loss of revenue from tags? So the ranchers pay to use federal land then are paid for the loss of feed on their winter property, how do you think you can change it and make it better? What is your target bull to cow ratio? How do you increase mature animals with more animals competing for the same feed? How do you manage the areas with high private property? Before you answer the questions think of the pros and cons. As one other member mention, try to take the other side of your disagreements and actually think it through before you start spouting off half thought out answers.


I'll answer most of your questions. Ramifications are that with completed , current, and future habitat improvement , objectives and population capacities should be able to climb. What's the point in spending millions on habitat and other projects if we're not working towards something. The elk we currently have are doing fine with the habitat that is supporting them, and according to the DWR 10,000 more than the current objective. Implementation of the plan would be to first look at units across the state and see which units show healthy elk population trends, look at habitat, and take into consideration the mule deer population trends and effects on the units. Then slightly raise unit objectives for units found to be able to hold more elk. We are at 75,000 as an estimate right now, the current objective is around 68,000. No elk herds are declining, current elk levels are still growing and are healthy. Permitting and maintaining an objective of 80,000 is not unreachable and is mentioned in the current plan. Tags to cut would only be anterless rifle tags on areas chosen to reach higher objectives, with higher objectives that would mean more bulls and probably a few more LE tags statewide. As for bull:cow, the current ratio is good I wouldn't change that, you would just have larger populations and I would like to see the current bull:cow ratio actually be met on units around the state. As for ranchers and farmers they pay next to nothing to use federal land and we all pay taxes for the land, for the wild animals, and as sportsmen we throw a ton of money at the government for hundreds of thousands of licenses and conservation stamps, so no I don't feel to bad farmers pay 3-4 dollars a head for cattle, it's much cheaper than any hay or water and rent for a pasture. A lot of farmers IMO should be told to stick it. I don't think ANY compensation should be given between the beginning of October until May. Little to nothing is growing and the farmers are losing very little during winter months. Hay begins to grow effectively when night and day time temperatures average at about 60 degrees . I see no reason for farmers to bitch about sharing their property with its rightful owners during the winter months. The only dep tags or hunts should be used for animals that choose to become residents to the area and live there between June to October. Bitching cattlemen and farmers have nothing better to do many times than sit around and bitch and that's exactly what they do. As for private property I think you can continue to manage it much like it is. Elk can be easily controlled in population with a simple tool, rifle hunting . More rifle hunting, less elk, less rifle hunting more elk, it's an effective tool for elk and can pretty easily determine many elk populations. As for the DWR to function, how the hell can't they function? I pay thousands in taxes on every dollar I spend and earn a year,buy tags up the ass pay for processing fees, they receive help and donations from sportsmen groups, and they continue to add more fees and want more. Guess what if they can't function they better sure as hell figure it out because if they can't they are the most inefficient machine I've seen, but hey they're just another branch of our great government . Higher objectives isn't a long term loss for them elk populations in the state grow pretty quick, within a few years thousands of anterless tags could be released again once the objectives were being met. With current population levels 80,000 isn't far away and small objective increases on a handful of units would bring it to that number within 2 years . I can see your points , but personally I would love to see more elk..... And deer don't get me wrong on that


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Just say no to more elk. There are plenty in my opinion. Some complain about quality, some complain about opportunity. Both of these issues can be managed and tweaked without adding more headcount. Lets add some more Moose to their historic range and some more deer in a few areas would be nice. I can't think of an area where I have wished for more elk......unless you want to work on the Bonneville salt flats herd. The habitat out there could really use some help. Maybe you could organize a project 1 eye?-------SS


If you could ensure me that the Division would attempt to advance the range in the state of other big game, I would be all for it. I would also be for leaving elk populations at what they're at. But elk and deer are the two most realistic and popular big game animals, they're the two animals that pull at every hunters heart strings, and they will always get the most attention and be the easiest to get modification on. But ya SS, pronghorn, goats, moose, etc I would love to see more of and more attempts at success stories, I'm just not sure if the division will actually do it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OK,,,, This was all covered last year.

Read this and learn:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meetings/info/2012-05_elkplans_SRO.pdf


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> What do you think the chances are of raising elk objectives on many units in the state by small margins? Do you think when the elk plan is up in 2015 changes will be made on objectives? Personally I would like to see the statewide objective reach 80,000 by raising most units by a little in order to create a larger statewide objective. Do you think there is a chance of this or it will remain pretty much the same?


Whoa, HOLD ON!

How about we put the brakes on the Elk factory just a little, and get some more deer on the mountain.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Badger said:


> Just an honest question. 1-eye ran his mouth and got banned. It was peaceful without him and his insane dumb a$$ comments. All of a sudden he is back. Why did he get special treatment? Did you get in on the reach around?


This is a serious question that needs to get answered. My nephew called someone an idiot and got banned for 2 weeks. One eye said to F off and got banned for a few days. Huge what gives?


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Its huge's world and all rules but his be damned. Huge banned a bunch of people for stuff that happened on another forum. One eye came crying to huge and gave huge access to the other forum since Huge is banned there. Huge threw a fit came here and banned everyone from said forum. He's a little vindictive man.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

And I'm sure that last rant will get me banned but Huge needs to be exposed for his hypocrisy.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting^^^


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

pheaz said:


> Interesting^^^


Had to spill the beans.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

IBSquatchin said:


> Its huge's world and all rules but his be damned. Huge banned a bunch of people for stuff that happened on another forum. One eye came crying to huge and gave huge access to the other forum since Huge is banned there. Huge threw a fit came here and banned everyone from said forum. He's a little vindictive man.


Again not what this post is about if you'd like to talk to me then pm me or something. Why don't you mention that I simply told Huge there were 2 usernames on thegutpile posing to be him, slandering his name, and making Huge look very bad. Things that are childish and low blows . Why don't you mention that? I got on PMd huge and yes agreed to give h access to my gutpile account so he could see the slander and bashing his name was getting on that forum. Pretending to be someone your not is illegal, I thought Huge should know he was being posed as and his name was being run into the ground by childish pricks. I wanted access to my account in order to use my PMs. I apologize for throwing the f word on this forum, I was banned for a period I'm back.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

IBSquatchin said:


> Its huge's world and all rules but his be damned. Huge banned a bunch of people for stuff that happened on another forum. One eye came crying to huge and gave huge access to the other forum since Huge is banned there. Huge threw a fit came here and banned everyone from said forum. He's a little vindictive man.


All of you are little vindictive men. You pretend to be someone your not, and find in funny to watch someone's name be run into the ground. Grow up.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Let's be honest. You gave Huge access to your account and he unbanned you in return. Those are the facts. So in all fairness he needs to unban everyone involved. Right?


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Step up and be a man Huge. You scratched one eyes back and he scratched yours. Or will you continue to be a hypocrite?


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Either that or re ban one eye. Did he break then rules or not? The only fair thing to do is unban everyone involved or ban one eye.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

IBSquatchin said:


> Let's be honest. You gave Huge access to your account and he unbanned you in return. Those are the facts. So in all fairness he needs to unban everyone involved. Right?


Why don't you understand you slandered his name , I was only banned for a short period of time. They should not be unban, they decided I'd be fun to slander someone on another forum, why should the person they slandered have pitty on them? I gave huge access to let him see what was going on, no strings attached. I wanted access because the fake huge was asking why I wasn't answering his pms here, I wanted access to see who was pming me on here to see who it was.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

> I got on PMd huge and yes agreed to give h access to my gutpile account so he could see the slander and bashing his name was getting on that forum. Pretending to be someone your not is illegal


Ok, so aside from the nitty gritty difficulties of slander, you let someone else be you so that they could see that another individual was 'being' somebody they were not, which is illegal? Doesn't that ring strange to you?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Ok, so aside from the nitty gritty difficulties of slander, you let someone else be you so that they could see that another individual was 'being' somebody they were not, which is illegal? Doesn't that ring strange to you?


I gave permission to have access to my account, there is a difference.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

One eye, so do you think elk have any impact on deer?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

While yes, the permission you gave him is a distinguishing factor, the legal ramifications of you letting him "pretend" to be you opens door for him to "deceive" others into thinking he is someone he is not. And that is a problem. Plus, since the arena in question is a private entity to which that individual was denied access(I don't know particulars or why, and frankly I don't care too much I just thought your rationale was a bit backwards) and you circumvented their regulations. I didn't support the personal attacks that were aimed towards you, but I also don't think it just for you to have had a mitigated sentence.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> One eye, so do you think elk have any impact on deer?


I believe elk can have an effect on deer. I think especially during the elk rut the bulls screaming and carrying on can pressure deer to move around more . I don't however think elk are a real limiting factor on deer population. Deer are browsers elk are grazers. All year they seem to co-mingle just fine. I don't think elk are a big issue to our deer population problems.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> While yes, the permission you gave him is a distinguishing factor, the legal ramifications of you letting him "pretend" to be you opens door for him to "deceive" others into thinking he is someone he is not. And that is a problem. Plus, since the arena in question is a private entity to which that individual was denied access(I don't know particulars or why, and frankly I don't care too much I just thought your rationale was a bit backwards) and you circumvented their regulations. I didn't support the personal attacks that were aimed towards you, but I also don't think it just for you to have had a mitigated sentence.


You have to understand the situation to make these comments you're assuming things. He gained access to view the forum not deceive others he was me. He made no posts he simply looked. There are other parts along with this, I'm done talking about it. I'm tired of dealing with people and changing topics.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with most of what you said, I was just seeing where you stood on that issue. I also don't believe it is one of the biggest factors affecting deer, but I do believe it does have an impact. I am concerned that with trying to bring deer populations up getting too many elk may hurt that process. 

During a tough winter several years ago I saw elk and deer feeding side by side. The elk would get aggressive with the deer and push them off the feed. Elk are hardy, they can survive most place in Utah and have a much larger diet than deer. When resources become limited I believe elk will eat whatever they need to survive, even if that means the deers primary food sources. I guess I am just saying be careful of what you wish for and be wary of unintended consequences.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> I agree with most of what you said, I was just seeing where you stood on that issue. I also don't believe it is one of the biggest factors affecting deer, but I do believe it does have an impact. I am concerned that with trying to bring deer populations up getting too many elk may hurt that process.
> 
> During a tough winter several years ago I saw elk and deer feeding side by side. The elk would get aggressive with the deer and push them off the feed. Elk are hardy, they can survive most place in Utah and have a much larger diet than deer. When resources become limited I believe elk will eat whatever they need to survive, even if that means the deers primary food sources. I guess I am just saying be careful of what you wish for and be wary of unintended consequences.


Ya I don't want to loose ground on deer. It's definently something to look at carefully. It would be great to have them both in great numbers.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Goofy thanks for the link very good read. 

This thread grew two pages while a read 
Goofy's link!:shock:


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Ok, so aside from the nitty gritty difficulties of slander, you let someone else be you so that they could see that another individual was 'being' somebody they were not, which is illegal? Doesn't that ring strange to you?


Yep explain that oneye. My brother was banned for a comment made on another forum. Has nothing to do with the UWN.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

IBSquatchin said:


> Yep explain that oneye. My brother was banned for a comment made on another forum. Has nothing to do with the UWN.


It does when your slandering someone's name from another forum.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

The truth isn't slander. Is your jaw sore from doing Huge a " favor" to get unbanned? I've sent the owners of the site messages as well so we'll see what happens.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Requesting you be re banned.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Seriously why should he be banned


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

IBSquatchin said:


> The truth isn't slander. Is your jaw sore from doing Huge a " favor" to get unbanned? I've sent the owners of the site messages as well so we'll see what happens.


I also sent the owners of the site messages when I thought it was Huge on thegp. You slandered and mislead about a persons character. I had every reason and right to contact the person you were doing it to and allow them in on the situation. If your so sorrowful over it, then leave, don't come here and disrupt threads and try to turn this forum into the heap of crap that other one is.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> Seriously why should he be banned


He was banned last week for using the F word. He gave Huge access to his account on another forum in exchange to get unbanned here. Quid pro quo. In turn Huge banned a bunch of people who participated in the thread on the other forum because he can't take a joke. It needs to the same for everyone.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I also sent the owners of the site messages when I thought it was Huge on thegp. You slandered and mislead about a persons character. I had every reason and right to contact the person you were doing it to and allow them in on the situation. If your so sorrowful over it, then leave, don't come here and disrupt threads and try to turn this forum into the heap of crap that other one is.


I didn't do anything. I was just there. You're the one who's thrown numerous fits and quit here a few times.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

yak4fish said:


> Goofy thanks for the link very good read.
> 
> This thread grew two pages while a read
> Goofy's link!:shock:


Your welcome yak, 
Good to see at least ONE level headed adult on here ...

The rest all look like squawbling juvennile delinquents..:shock:..WOW..


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

I didn't want to bring it up but it's an injustice. Plus we all know one eye is bat crap crazy.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

IBSquatchin said:


> He was banned last week for using the F word. He gave Huge access to his account on another forum in exchange to get unbanned here. Quid pro quo. In turn Huge banned a bunch of people who participated in the thread on the other forum because he can't take a joke. It needs to the same for everyone.


There was no **** trade. You don't understand the whole situation. Grow up quite throwing a tantrum and move on. Slandering someone is plenty reason to be banned. I was banned for a week. I'm trying to keep a reasonable conversation with you, but you've got to stop laying on the floor kicking and screaming.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

IBSquatchin said:


> I didn't want to bring it up but it's an injustice. Plus we all know one eye is bat crap crazy.


That us also slander. I'm trying to change the subject back to what it was originally about. BS you've been crying at home waiting for the chance to bring it up, otherwise you wouldn't persistently keep coming back to it when this post should have nothing to do with it. I haven't created any turmoil. As I said go cry in the gp and stop ruining things here because you have to bother me. Sorry I chose to leave the gp, that doesn't mean you're welcome to come here and act like a little b$&@


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Your welcome yak,
> Good to see at least ONE level headed adult on here ...
> 
> The rest all look like squawbling juvennile delinquents..:shock:..WOW..


It was a good packet goofy thanks. I've tried countless times to get IB back to the thread topic but it's impossible, he can't stand discussing anything but me.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'll answer most of your questions. No elk herds are declining, current elk levels are still growing and are healthy.


You are so comical 1-nut. First you choose what questions are easy to answer. Then you contradict yourself by saying that no elk heards are declining. WTF! Your thread that started the Monroe-spike-O-rama was all about the Monroe unit declining. Make up your mind!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys sorry I'm late here. I have the skinny on the huge, one eye saga. Truth be hold, one eye has a life size, fat head sticker of huge42 in his bedroom. Huge42 is in a provocative pose in a pink bikini, with his index finger held up to his lips, you can imagine. Every night before One eye goes to bed, his mom comes in and tucks him in. Before she shuts off the lights, one eye blows huge 42 a kiss, and winks. As his mom walks out, he yells "Mom don't forget to leave the door cracked."

Hope this clears things up. 

Oh yeah, be warned. One eye has told everyone on the gutpile, be careful you don't know who you're messing with. Apparently he's a black belt in Ninja or something. I almost pooped when I told him he was gay. That was before I found out the black belt thing.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Badger said:


> You are so comical 1-nut. First you choose what questions are easy to answer. Then you contradict yourself by saying that no elk heards are declining. WTF! Your thread that started the Monroe-spike-O-rama was all about the Monroe unit declining. Make up your mind!


I am saying Monroe herd quality and number and size of bulls has gone significantly down. If cow hunts continue then it will drop obviously .


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Hi guys sorry I'm late here. I have the skinny on the huge, one eye saga. Truth be hold, one eye has a life size, fat head sticker of huge42 in his bedroom. Huge42 is in a provocative pose in a pink bikini, with his index finger held up to his lips, you can imagine. Every night before One eye goes to bed, his mom comes in and tucks him in. Before she shuts off the lights, one eye blows huge 42 a kiss, and winks. As his mom walks out, he yells "Mom don't forget to leave the door cracked."
> 
> Hope this clears things up.
> 
> Oh yeah, be warned. One eye has told everyone on the gutpile, be careful you don't know who you're messing with. Apparently he's a black belt in Ninja or something. I almost pooped when I told him he was gay. That was before I found out the black belt thing.


Ha ha^^ what a funny post. Would you like a round of applause? Go back to the gp where that humor belongs.


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

back to elk. If anyone can remember we never seen this many elk mostly a bull but today everyone wants that 400 bull. Is that objective ever gonna be managed by unit or herd because a lot of hunters have good years and some don't does not mean that unit wasn't overhunted.example Wasatch and manti huge areas a lot of elk but kill all these cows in certain areas doesn't make one area a disaster but the objective is the same in the flyover .my example is I hunted the tabby area and wow 1 bull 2 cows vs.previous years not good but in the northern area tons of elk so dwr can decimate an area but where are the real numbers. Personally quit killing so many cows,cows make bulls,bulls make more elk,and were all happy right goofy. We are getting very spoiled.


----------



## joshomaru (Oct 30, 2013)

Bonjour! 
My opinion is that elk have a huge impact on mule deer. Elk are much more adaptable and not range limited like mike deer. Mule deer physiology is specific, elk are much more general.
Your dad says "hi."


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I forgot, it's not proper etiquette to joke around here. One eye, I see you're trying to sound sophisticated. It would help if you said Indeed more. Try that


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> There was no **** trade. You don't understand the whole situation. Grow up quite throwing a tantrum and move on. Slandering someone is plenty reason to be banned. I was banned for a week. I'm trying to keep a reasonable conversation with you, but you've got to stop laying on the floor kicking and screaming.


You don't know the meaning of slander. Calling you crazy is the truth. Accept it. There was a trade and you admitted it. I can post your post when you admitted it if you want. I'm just exposing the truth. huge claims to be Mr honest bust he gets down in the dirt and then condemns us and bans us for it When you two are no better. One wye you are unstable. Refill your meds.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

IBSquatchin said:


> You don't know the meaning of slander. Calling you crazy is the truth. Accept it. There was a trade and you admitted it. I can post your post when you admitted it if you want. I'm just exposing the truth. huge claims to be Mr honest bust he gets down in the dirt and then condemns us and bans us for it When you two are no better. One wye you are unstable. Refill your meds.


 I'm done responding to you. You continue to throw out more childish BS, and resort to stupid syndrome tactics. Go to the gut pile, and throw imature things around where they belong. Goodbye IB, I'd rather we didn't cross paths again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinkin' the dozens, perhaps thousands, of wolves in Utah are doing a poor job keeping the elk herds in check.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I forgot, it's not proper etiquette to joke around here. One eye, I see you're trying to sound sophisticated. It would help if you said Indeed more. Try that


 You have the gut pile for tasteless humor, go post it there.


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

hmmmm elk......?? Oh well. Like I tell my workers get his #


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

papaderf said:


> back to elk. If anyone can remember we never seen this many elk mostly a bull but today everyone wants that 400 bull. Is that objective ever gonna be managed by unit or herd because a lot of hunters have good years and some don't does not mean that unit wasn't overhunted.example Wasatch and manti huge areas a lot of elk but kill all these cows in certain areas doesn't make one area a disaster but the objective is the same in the flyover .my example is I hunted the tabby area and wow 1 bull 2 cows vs.previous years not good but in the northern area tons of elk so dwr can decimate an area but where are the real numbers. Personally quit killing so many cows,cows make bulls,bulls make more elk,and were all happy right goofy. We are getting very spoiled.


As a whole the states elk herd is doing well, yes most units are doing fine, including the Monroe. But preventing the elk slaughter is necessary, look at anterless tag numbers, LE tag numbers, GS tag numbers, they've all sky rocketed within the last 7 years. Which understandably the elk herd is growing, but it is vaguely clear where the DWR is heading with elk. Antlerless slaughter year after year is going to have its deteremental effects on the states elk herd if it is not controlled to a certain extent. I want to see more elk and more deer. The way I see it is, the Division has had to cut deer tags, buck and doe, in order to mend the public outcry of our deer herds plumeting for 2 decades in the state. The division continues to have to drop DEER tag numbers, now what has went up since the DEER tag funds have dropped? Elk tag funds. I do not believe deer are very limited by elk or that elk are a major factoras to why deer population have went down over time. I do think however, more elk tags is a way to mend the drastic cuts in deer tags year after year, the DWR has to make up the money somewhere. I think the biggest effect of deer tags being cut, is that elk tags have gone up. As I've said many times I do not believe in the accuracy of the DWR's numbers, or agree with their stand on the amount of anterless elk tags they continue to release year after year. Eventually it has to be deteremental and in many cases, is not waranted when elk numbers are below objectives where they're killing them. So is what's best for our wildlife always done, or does money haze the line between what could be best, compared to what is.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'm done responding to you. You continue to throw out more childish BS, and resort to stupid syndrome tactics. Go to the gut pile, and throw imature things around where they belong. Goodbye IB, I'd rather we didn't cross paths again.


You joined. What does that say about you? Don't cast stones one ye. You aren't any better. Careful with Huge. He might grip your ears too tight.


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

Carefully guys you don't know who your messing with


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You have the gut pile for tasteless humor, go post it there.


At least people can spell quit correctly over there. You're a petunia.... and the fact that you were so naive that you got suckered in by Huge29.75 over there was awesome. It is pretty hypocritical of Huge to allow you back after a ban when guys who just come in here to mess around get the ban because of some "guilt by association with the Gutpile" bull****. If people are blatantly breaking the rules then fine.... but the backdoor dealing just to get some knucklehead back here blathering on about his supposed elk knowledge and proposed nonsense shouldn't be tolerated. ****, I thought Canadians were better than that. Guess they haven't seen the effects of the Huge good ol boy club yet. As far as tasteless humor goes... I think the way some both on and off the Gutpile.net have made a mockery of you and your nonsense is in very good taste and if not... its some of the funniest **** I've read in a long time. Hell cupcake, you even made the Hall of Fame over there for being a total boletus credulis. -_O-


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Riverrat77 said:


> At least people can spell quit correctly over there. You're an idiot.... and the fact that you were so naive that you got suckered in by Huge29.75 over there was awesome. It is pretty hypocritical of Huge to allow you back after a ban when guys who just come in here to mess around get the ban because of some "guilt by association with the Gutpile" bull****. If people are blatantly breaking the rules then fine.... but the backdoor dealing just to get some knucklehead back here blathering on about his supposed elk knowledge and proposed nonsense shouldn't be tolerated. ****, I thought Canadians were better than that. Guess they haven't seen the effects of the Huge good ol boy club yet. As far as tasteless humor goes... I think the way some both on and off the Gutpile.net have made a mockery of you and your nonsense is in very good taste and if not... its some of the funniest **** I've read in a long time. Hell dumbass, you even made the Hall of Fame over there for being a total dingus. -_O-


^^^^^this^^^^^^


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

Riverrat77 said:


> At least people can spell quit correctly over there. You're an idiot.... and the fact that you were so naive that you got suckered in by Huge29.75 over there was awesome. It is pretty hypocritical of Huge to allow you back after a ban when guys who just come in here to mess around get the ban because of some "guilt by association with the Gutpile" bull****. If people are blatantly breaking the rules then fine.... but the backdoor dealing just to get some knucklehead back here blathering on about his supposed elk knowledge and proposed nonsense shouldn't be tolerated. ****, I thought Canadians were better than that. Guess they haven't seen the effects of the Huge good ol boy club yet. As far as tasteless humor goes... I think the way some both on and off the Gutpile.net have made a mockery of you and your nonsense is in very good taste and if not... its some of the funniest **** I've read in a long time. Hell dumbass, you even made the Hall of Fame over there for being a total dingus. -_O-


The hall of fame? Now his ego is that much bigger


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Funny things are funny!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> At least people can spell quit correctly over there. You're an idiot.... and the fact that you were so naive that you got suckered in by Huge29.75 over there was awesome. It is pretty hypocritical of Huge to allow you back after a ban when guys who just come in here to mess around get the ban because of some "guilt by association with the Gutpile" bull****. If people are blatantly breaking the rules then fine.... but the backdoor dealing just to get some knucklehead back here blathering on about his supposed elk knowledge and proposed nonsense shouldn't be tolerated. ****, I thought Canadians were better than that. Guess they haven't seen the effects of the Huge good ol boy club yet. As far as tasteless humor goes... I think the way some both on and off the Gutpile.net have made a mockery of you and your nonsense is in very good taste and if not... its some of the funniest **** I've read in a long time. Hell dumbass, you even made the Hall of Fame over there for being a total dingus. -_O-


Like I said riverrat, tasetless, childish humor. I don't spend my time doing homework on what others IP addresses are, or what other usernames they use. I'll leave it to no-life individuals like yourself to decide who uses different names on the forums. I'll do my homework on elk, you do your homework on the internet and about usernames and who the individuals are behind them. And again the point I made earlier, slandering someones name behind their back when they can't see it is perfect reason for them to ban you. If you don't like it, drag your sorry ass back into the gut pile, and lay in the pig slop mess that it is.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Not much more to say about* "Raising Elk Population Objectives"*


----------

